# Mystery Muscle Bike......



## Mark Allard (Jul 26, 2016)

Bought this bike this weekend, Not really Muscle Bike guy but this thing was just to clean and too sweet not to buy. Not going to say what I paid for it......Give me your opinion on value and then I'll tell you. Doesn't look as though its ever been ridden or had a wrench on it. I don't expect it to be worth a fortune but I think I scored big time. Any info anyone has on this is appreciated. Head Badge says "Executive" Made in Portugal.


----------



## FrancoNuevo (Aug 11, 2016)

Sweet Looking Bike.....
Looks like it would fetch 100 bucks.  ???


----------



## partsguy (Aug 12, 2016)

$100. It is an uncommon European muscle bike, but the value isn't there because of it's obscurity.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 12, 2016)

Stelber imported these from I think Poland, could be wrong. Low end models. Could fetch $150 just because it's so clean.


----------

